# HOORAY!!!!! It's NOT Cancer!!!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

So today was the day, Penny & I got up early, I fed her her am feeding let her outside to potty, put her medicine on her and we loaded up in the car to take the 45minute drive to our vet. We had to wait, Penny is such a good girl, this is the second time in two weeks that people in the waiting room have told me how well mannered she is and how well she minds. THAT makes me so proud. She is a very well behaved girl, even when Doc is lookin at her "who-who". So it's finally our turn and off we go. We get in there and Doc tells me he has no funny jokes for me this visit, lol.



He does a slight physical and expresses her anal glands, I told him I had plans to do that this weekend as it is heartworm treatment weekend but thank you, now I don't have to do it  Then he got down to business, he did a skin scraping and even did a scraping from inside her vulva, but he told me that it isn't cancer but he's gonna send these off just in case, so now I have to wait another week for the results cause he has to send them to Texas A&M for analysis, but he said it looked 1,000 times better, and he seems to think it is a staff infection, thank you OllietheMutt for the info, he said I have great friends on the net  



So now the wait for the results but he said to keep putting her ointment on her and she should be good in about a week or so. OMG I didn't sleep last night, this has been the longest two weeks of my life and I never want to have to go thru this again, I would much rather deal with her seizures anyday then have to worry about this. SO YAY!!!!! NO CANCER!!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Good to hear things are ok!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Whooo no cancer!!!! Hi Penny Poo


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

YAY Penny!!!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yay for Penny!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

WOOOHOOOOOO!!!! yay yay yay!! so glad about that. she's a good girl. she needs extra love n hugs


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

yay good stuff !!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thats amazing news!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Thank you all so much*, I was so relieved. Now if we can keep our seizure free streak we'll be in good shape


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

YYYIIIPPPPEEEE!!!!!!! YAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Thats wonderful news! Happy to hear it exspecially today


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

thank god and the tlc you gave to her. i am elated everything turned out ok and you and penny can get back to normal life and live life to the fullest


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

good deal.... go penny!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Again thank you all, I truely appreciate the regards for my girl, Penny is so very lucky to have people like you all in her life, I believe the thoughts and prayers helped tremendously


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> Again thank you all, I truely appreciate the regards for my girl, Penny is so very lucky to have people like you all in her life, I believe the thoughts and prayers helped tremendously





apbtmom76 said:


> *Thank you all so much*, I was so relieved. Now if we can keep our seizure free streak we'll be in good shape


Yep! I'm soooooo happy Penny doesn't have cancer. Seems like she's getting better & better! :clap:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

YIPPEEE!!! Hooray for Penny-Pooh!! Such a good girl!! Congrats Tye!! I knew she'd be okay with all the love and good vibes from here on GP!! Give her lots of hugs and kisses and praise her well for me!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks again all, Bev Penny says she loves yu and she can't wait til Snoop comes home to you, I think she has a crush on him


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> Thanks again all, Bev Penny says she loves yu and she can't wait til Snoop comes home to you, I think she has a crush on him


Lol! I love Penny-pooh too! We'll have to work out a playdate when we have that get together, ya know!? I'm so happy for Penny! Glad she's doing so much better! Hugs to you both! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yes, a playdate is totally necessary. Yep and friday we will be a whole month seizure free  Yay for that. We are working on triming up for the show next month


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yay!! No seizures!! That's even better! I'm so happy to hear that! Good luck on trimmin her up some more!! I think she's beautiful no matter what, but I really do wish you the best of luck in the show!! You better call me and lemme know how that goes!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol you will be the first person I call I promise


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Put her in one of those Zumba classes LOL


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

what is that??


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> what is that??


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG YEA Penney Pooh  OMG that's such great news


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Oz, that is hawt, I can see Penny doing that

Krysal - thank you I too am happy, hoping we hit 2 months free


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

This is fantastic news Tye, I'm so happy about this.
Muahz Penny Pooh we love you girly girl!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Yay to the beautiful Penny Poo!So glad to hear this Tye!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

DueceAddicTed said:


> This is fantastic news Tye, I'm so happy about this.
> Muahz Penny Pooh we love you girly girl!


I just saw this Ronnie, thank you sooooo much. We are now at 1 month and 5 days, so hooray, we are gonna make 2 months I just know it 



dixieland said:


> Yay to the beautiful Penny Poo!So glad to hear this Tye!


lol Penny sends ya licks,  Thanks girl


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thank you so much PBO, we appreciate that


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

really good news. we could use some good news here, its been a bad few weeks for some members.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Oscar, and yes it has been, good news is always awesome and I was wrong on the date, we will be 5 weeks on Thurs


----------

